# WebHost for free mit mindestens 5 MySQL-DBs



## DrOverflow (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Vor kurzem habe ich einen WebHost gesucht - mittlerweile habe ich einige gute Anbieter dafür gefunden. 

Nur hab ich jetzt ein neues Problem: Jene Anbieter, die für mich in Frage kommen würden (genügend Speicherplatz, FTP, Traffic, keine Werbung, etc) bieten nur eine einzige MySQL-DB an. 

Kennt jemand von euch einen WebHost, der mindestens 5 MySQL-DBs (notfalls auch nur 4 DBs) zur Verfügung stellt?! Wär echt toll wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte!

Gibt es irgendwas, auf das ich achten muss, wenn ich die MySQL-DBs auf einen anderen Server auslagere?!

lg D;-]c


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Mai 2005)

Externer Zugriff muss auf die Datenbank möglich sein. Performance na ja, aber das willst du ja scheinbar auch.


----------



## Ben Ben (24. Mai 2005)

Suchst du kostenlos? Wenn ja finde ich die Forderung auch überzogen 
Ansonsten melde dich doch 5x bei einem an, nutze einen account und von den anderen nur die MySQL-DBs. Geht halt nur dann wenn du auf diese übers Netz zugreifen darfst.


----------



## Intelli (24. Mai 2005)

Es gibt nicht alles kostenlos, für einige Dinge muss man auch bezahlen und mit 5 Datenbanken machste ja schon etwas mehr, da ist vielleicht ein "echter" Hoster besser für dich, der dann auch nen vernünftigen Server und so hat.


----------



## DrOverflow (27. Mai 2005)

Wenn es für mich selber wäre, würde ich mir schon einen "echten" WebHost zulegen!  

Mittlerweile hab ich das Problem aber schon in den Griff bekommen, verwende jetzt nur noch 2 DBs (voraussichtlich, es könnte unter Umständen sogar nur 1 DB sein) - und hab somit bessere Performance und keine Probleme mit dem WebHost! 

lg D;-]c


----------



## BlackLove2005 (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

schau dir mal diesen Link hier an:  http://www.uttx.net/?a=01

Der bietet dir alles was du haben willst.

Gruß BlackLove2005


----------



## DrOverflow (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo BlackLove2005, 

danke für den Tipp, diesen WebHost hab ich auch schon gefunden. 
Nur werd ich vorerst mal etwas abwarten, da es zurzeit noch ziemliche Probleme mit diesem Host geben soll (manchmal offline, Anmeldung funktioniert nicht, ...). 

lg D;-]c

BTW: Wer ist denn das süße Girl auf deinem Profilbild?!


----------



## BlackLove2005 (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe kein Problem. Support ist gut und auch keine Ausfälle vom Server.

Danke !

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------

